# Ron Jorgensen



## Josh Oakley (Oct 28, 2009)

Just wanted to check on here and see if there are any former or current students of Ron Jorgensen


----------



## fyn5000 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ron was my first Taijiquan teacher.  I studied under him for 2 and a half years before I switched to Dong Family Style Taijiquan.

fyn


----------

